
iOS 9 Untethered Jailbreak Released for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch - shawndumas
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/14/ios-9-untethered-jailbreak-pangu-iphone-ipad-ipod/
======
alexandre_m
I wonder if they were aware of the $1 million reward for that.

